# Filipino Chemistry Teacher



## atomdarrell (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi everyone. Im a newbie here in the forum and I just want to ask if applying for a teacher position is a bit difficult for filipinos in abu dhabi? I am interested and want to apply before I relocate to abu dhabi. Thank you if there's anyone here who will answer. much appreciated.


----------

